# Really? No Tip!...REALLY???



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Okay so you just went way, way out of your way to return something or help a pax out in some extraordinary way and they had the nerve to not even tip you for your unselfish deed. Lets hear some really good examples, please...and thank you!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Okay so you just went way, way out of your way to return something or help a pax out in some extraordinary way and they had the nerve to not even tip you for your unselfish deed. Lets hear some really good examples, please...and thank you!


If it is truly unselfish, you shouldn't expect or get a tip. Your reward will be in the next life. 
If it was services that goes above your duty; and you expect to be compensated - you should have clarified that before you did the deed.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> If it is truly unselfish, you shouldn't expect or get a tip. Your reward will be in the next life.
> If it was services that goes above your duty; and you expect to be compensated - you should have clarified that before you did the deed.


No need to play semantics. We all know what she means. 
There is no next life.

Girl called because she left her phone in my car. She was DESPERATE!
I went off the app during a busy time, and drove back to the drop off. So I lost money to return this. She looked like she was going to have a stroke. Said she would tip in the app . . . . . . 
No tip


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I don't go way, way out of my way expecting a tip. Whatever I do out of the kindness of my heart is free. 

A tip for loading and unloading someone's luggage and listening to their yapping for an entire 45 minute trip is greatly appreciated, however.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> No need to play semantics. We all know what she means.
> There is no next life.
> 
> Girl called because she left her phone in my car. She was DESPERATE!
> ...


Did you charge the $15 return fee that uber gives you?


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

After listening to your stupid girlfriend disgustingly and loudly barf and retch her brains out for 5 minutes, stinking up the car, nearly making me barf myself, using my hospital grade barf bags (and even commenting on how awesome they are - didn't get anything in the car at all !! (thank goodness)) and then I have to sort of help him get the girl out of the car because she's passed out - don't even get a Thanks Bro, let alone any kind of tip for my ordeal.

Pukers in general. Hospital Grade Barf Bags aren't free. Throw me a buck or two if you use one and thus side-stepped the $250 cleaning fee.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> If it is truly unselfish, you shouldn't expect or get a tip. Your reward will be in the next life.
> If it was services that goes above your duty; and you expect to be compensated - you should have clarified that before you did the deed.


Are you stoned


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

You know he does live...

In the Emerald Triangle.. 8>)

You go UB.. 8>O

Rakos


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> No need to play semantics. We all know what she means.
> There is no next life.


_Semantics (noun). the branch of linguistics and logic concerned with meaning and usage of language. _
Play? I looked at and interpreted the words that OP used. Did she misuse words? I don't think I misunderstood the words or the meanings themselves.

I do kind things for people all the time. Sometimes it pays in money .... but, when it doesn't I don't feel bad about it because I would have done it anyway.

As for 'no next life'. I sure hope you are right. If not I got a LOT of explaining to do ...


----------



## jFed (Jun 15, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> No need to play semantics. We all know what she means.
> There is no next life.
> 
> Girl called because she left her phone in my car. She was DESPERATE!
> ...


Uber has a mechanism for reporting this and paying you $15 for returning it. I recently had that happen.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Rakos said:


> You know he does live...
> 
> In the Emerald Triangle.. 8>)
> 
> ...


Yes, I do live in an area that produces some of the finest green herb on the planet.
And, in fact, I work in the industry.
So, I have access to all of the stuff I want at no charge.
And, yes, I admit to using the plant - but, only at night before bed.
It takes some of my chronic pain away so I can sleep.

But, I am not stoned ... right now. 
I'm at work.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Uber Crack said:


> Did you charge the $15 return fee that uber gives you?


Nope it was my first time. Thought I was being a nice guy. I handle it differently now. I always get the $15 return fee. And make them come to my neighborhood for pickup. I still try to be nice about it, but I get compensated.



UberBastid said:


> _Semantics (noun). the branch of linguistics and logic concerned with meaning and usage of language. _
> Play? I looked at and interpreted the words that OP used. Did she misuse words? I don't think I misunderstood the words or the meanings themselves.
> 
> I do kind things for people all the time. Sometimes it pays in money .... but, when it doesn't I don't feel bad about it because I would have done it anyway.
> ...


I think you're missing the intention of her post. You're taking it too literally.
If there's no next life, you don't have to explain anything. That's the beauty of it.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Whatever I do out of the kindness of my heart is free.


This. ?

The only thing anybody has ever left in my truck was a lady who left her phone a couple of weeks ago. Picked her up from a fancy hotel and drove about 20 minutes to here house. As I was just past the hotel on my way back home using DF, I get a call and it's her husband asking if I found a phone. Turned my head and saw it on the seat. Dammit!!! Turns out he was still at the event at the hotel, so I turned around and drove the 2-3 miles to get there to return it.

Received $5 tip the next morning. Would I have received it without returning the phone? Maybe. Maybe not. I just didn't want to take the time to return it to the GLH, so I decided to to do what I did. And no, I'm not the one to toss it out or sell or what ever else some people here claim to do with found items. If I find an item that is clearly of some kind of value I will definitely try to return it. With minimum cost for me of course.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I picked up a couple from an expensive restaurant that was attending a wedding there. I took them hoe to a very exclusive members only Club where house start at $1million plus. On the way she starts having a panic attack because she forgot to take her medication, they both are asking me if I have any water so she could take he pills. Well I reluctantly said yes I have a water bottle set aside for me for later in the cooler behind her seat. He grabs it, she takes one swallow to take her pills and then leaves the rest of the bottle sitting on the seat next to her, not even in the cup holder right there 3 inches away.

No thank you, no tip. Never again will I offer my only bottle of water to someone.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> If it is truly unselfish, you shouldn't expect or get a tip. Your reward will be in the next life.
> If it was services that goes above your duty; and you expect to be compensated - you should have clarified that before you did the deed.


You are entirely wrong. Just wrong.
People know when they have inconvenienced you in addition to one going that extra "unnecessary" mile. Not to reciprocate is simply acting like a swine!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> You are entirely wrong. Just wrong.
> People know when they have inconvenienced you in addition to one going that extra "unnecessary" mile. Not to reciprocate is simply acting like a swine!


Oh, I agree. Rude is rude. 
But, if I'm doing a job, and somebody asks for more work, I get the extra charges agreed to up front or I understand that I may not get extra. I'm leaving it up to them. And, rule number 4 is: People suck.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Oh, I agree. Rude is rude.
> But, if I'm doing a job, and somebody asks for more work, I get the extra charges agreed to up front or I understand that I may not get extra. I'm leaving it up to them. And, rule number 4 is: People suck.


Good rule to go by. Guess I'm just old fashioned. You can be sure though, I'll be changing my ways when it come to anything that exceeds the job description.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> I just didn't want to take the time to return it to the GLH


Curious, have you returned items to the hub? If so, did you receive the $15 for returning an item?

I might try to return something to the hub this week, trying to get feedback first.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Good rule to go by. Guess I'm just old fashioned. You can be sure though, I'll be changing my ways when it come to anything that exceeds the job description.


UNLESS its ok with you when you don't get a tip, or even a thank you for your kind actions.
Do it for you - not for the pax.

Doing a good job at ride-share is like wetting your pants in a dark suit. You get a warm feeling but nobody notices..


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Curious, have you returned items to the hub? If so, did you receive the $15 for returning an item?


Nope. That phone is the only one left behind so far. And all three GLHs here in DFW are so far away from me that when somebody leaves something behind again, I'm not going to go there just for the purpose of returning something. If my trips take me close to them, they are open and I have the item/s with me, I'll try to visit.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> If it is truly unselfish, you shouldn't expect or get a tip. Your reward will be in the next life.


It kind of sounds like you actually expect a Big Celestial Tip after all. If you're only doing good deeds because you expect to be rewarded for them in the imaginary hereafter, you're not doing them out of the goodness of your heart -- you're doing them because you are operating under the delusion that it pays really, really well in the long run. You're operating at the moral level of a 4 year old: you do the right thing because you believe that it's to _your_ benefit.

People really should learn to leave religious nonsense out of discussions like this.



ZenUber said:


> Girl called because she left her phone in my car. She was DESPERATE!
> I went off the app during a busy time, and drove back to the drop off. So I lost money to return this. She looked like she was going to have a stroke. Said she would tip in the app . . . . . .
> No tip


I don't return anything until I have reported it to Uber first: only after that will I make arrangements, at a time and place that is convenient for me. This way, you will at least get the $15 return fee; I've done it twice now, and, as you can already guess, in neither case was I given any other tip by the recipient -- even after, in one case, much drunken whining and begging.

I'm not returning anything without getting _at least_ the return fee through Uber.



TomTheAnt said:


> The only thing anybody has ever left in my truck was a lady who left her phone a couple of weeks ago. Picked her up from a fancy hotel and drove about 20 minutes to here house. As I was just past the hotel on my way back home using DF, I get a call and it's her husband asking if I found a phone. Turned my head and saw it on the seat. Dammit!!! Turns out he was still at the event at the hotel, so I turned around and drove the 2-3 miles to get there to return it.
> 
> Received $5 tip the next morning.


Maybe it's just me, but I find $5 to be insulting. That doesn't even compensate me for the time, gas, and inconvenience that _I've_ incurred because of _their_ stupidity. Moreover, it's less than the $15 that they would be charged by Uber; I think it goes without saying that if Uber thinks $15 is a reasonable amount to charge a pax, then it's _not_ a reasonable amount to charge a pax. ?


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Okay so you just went way, way out of your way to return something or help a pax out in some extraordinary way and they had the nerve to not even tip you for your unselfish deed. Lets hear some really good examples, please...and thank you!


Hey I am all for tips; I rarely get them - but not the point. But I'm not sure I agree with the angle of this thread.
I do get paid to return items, so I don't expect a tip on top of it.

Last week take a young woman from her apartment to outside a building on the University Campus for class. It has been raining off and on. She exits, I drive on to the next pickup, 2 miles away. En route, phone rings (uber) and it is the woman, cynthia. She has left her umbrella in the car. I twist all th way around and sure enough it is behind the driver seat on the bench. I inform her I am driving, headed to the next pickup and can't return right now, but if she gives me her cell # I can arrange to drop it off later sometime - maybe back at her apartment complex to the leasing office.
She says she has class for the next hour but could meet me then. I politely inform her it doesn't work that way and I have no idea what part of the city I would be in, plus I need to go to work. I can return it at the earliest later in the afternoon, after work.

She calls and texts me a few times during the day (when did pax get continued [obfuscated] access to call a Driver?). 
Later I am in the area and headed home, which isn't far from her apt, so I text I will be there in 10 minutes. I meet her, take a picture and report it as "returned" through the app. I get $15 for the effort. No extra tip from the morning trip or cash returning the umbrella.
Personally, I would have written off the umbrella versus paying $15 for it to be returned, but she knew and wanted me to drop it off.

I returned a iPhone another time. Got a $20 cash tip from her. Plus I got a $15 via Uber - which I did not feel guilty about at all after having to track her down (isn't so easy when you have her locked phone). Plus she was kinda difficult (demanding) about the timing of returning it - as if I only drove around the block from her work (not the address I picked her up, or dropped her off btw) all day.
ymmv.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> It kind of sounds like you actually expect a Big Celestial Tip after all. If you're only doing good deeds because you expect to be rewarded for them in the imaginary hereafter, you're not doing them out of the goodness of your heart -- you're doing them because you are operating under the delusion that it pays really, really well in the long run.


Sounds like you know me pretty well.

I don't expect _any_thing bubba. From any_body._
It's always a pleasant surprise when things work out well.
I sure don't expect an afterlife -- but, I hope it is one of those rare events where I am pleasantly surprised.


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

There's been a couple times that I was pissed I didn't get a tip, but pretty few and far between. One I remember specifically was when I was a newer driver and I got a ping to the on ramp of a tollway. I figured it was just a glitch and they were at a nearby office park, but nope, dude calls up and says he's on the tollway and out of gas. I'm like, oh, yeah, no you need to call Triple A or something. He's like, dude, we're on our way to the Bears game, please help us out, we're going to be late, big tip in it for you. So I go onto the tollway pick the guys up and drive them 3 miles down the tollway to nearest gas station. I'm a huge Bears fan so we're talking football etc., they came up from Iowa etc, with the other guy while he fills up, and they seem like straight-up guys, we all like the Bears, don't need to press for tip. So I go back to their car and of course the only way to get there is to get back on the tollway, so I do, let them off, we'll tip you in the ap etc. 

Now I have to leave the tollway again and pay again, but Uber doesn't reimburse me because the trip was done, but I'm thinking, hey, it's only another .75c and I'm sure these guys will tip.

Still waiting on that tip 2 years later. I was SO pissed that I had to pay an extra toll that I spent like 30 minutes arguing with Rohit before they finally gave me my .75c lol. It was the principle of the matter of course, but probably not the best I've ever spent my time.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

AnotherUberGuy said:


> After listening to your stupid girlfriend disgustingly and loudly barf and retch her brains out for 5 minutes, stinking up the car, nearly making me barf myself, using my hospital grade barf bags (and even commenting on how awesome they are - didn't get anything in the car at all !! (thank goodness)) and then I have to sort of help him get the girl out of the car because she's passed out - don't even get a Thanks Bro, let alone any kind of tip for my ordeal.
> 
> Pukers in general. Hospital Grade Barf Bags aren't free. Throw me a buck or two if you use one and thus side-stepped the $250 cleaning fee.


Even if they tip me im still charging a cleaning fee.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I find $5 to be insulting.


And maybe it's just me, but $5 is hell of a lot more than $0. And, like I think somebody already posted, I'm not really expecting anything more than what ever the U/L rates pay me. If somebody wants to pay more, that's just icing on the cake for me...

If I do something extra for somebody and don't get paid, then so be it. I move on.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

I had a pax leave her jacket in my backseat after dropping her off at the airport terminal. She went through the system for the return. I loop back around and 5 minutes later returned her jacket. Did I charge the $15 returned item fee? Of course, I did. Will she leave something in an Uber ever again? NOPE.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

AnotherUberGuy said:


> After listening to your stupid girlfriend disgustingly and loudly barf and retch her brains out for 5 minutes, stinking up the car, nearly making me barf myself, using my hospital grade barf bags (and even commenting on how awesome they are - didn't get anything in the car at all !! (thank goodness)) and then I have to sort of help him get the girl out of the car because she's passed out - don't even get a Thanks Bro, let alone any kind of tip for my ordeal.
> 
> Pukers in general. Hospital Grade Barf Bags aren't free. Throw me a buck or two if you use one and thus side-stepped the $250 cleaning fee.


It's only $150. Max.


----------



## "Ride-On" John (Aug 28, 2018)

It is very easy (and understandable) to get caught up in unfair tipping issues. Hell, last night I returned a phone to a pax without filling out the form, took my chance and didn't get anything (I filled it out now, so we will see but not holding my breath--I gambled and lost).

My approach to tips is, more often than not, the whole is greater than the sum of the parts. Yes, I have been stiffed by obvious tipping situations lots of times, but have also received the most unexpected ones where, frankly, I didn't consider it necessary. At the end of the day, it usually washes out to about 10%-15% of my total earnings no matter what happens.

(EDIT: Dayum, that was fast. Within 5 minutes of submitting my claim, Lyft just texted me that they will be paying the $15. Now THAT is what I've come to expect from them...as opposed to Uber. Hoping the shine comes back onto Lyft, as they have been slipping lately...or maybe they smell blood in the water again today with Uber's dickish move and are double downing nice to us Drivers!)


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I don't expect tip- most pax think you are getting 80-90% of the fare... so they don't tip... tips will go higher exponentially if U/l told the pax that they take out between 30 to 60 ish percent on rides 

Went to get coffee someplace , after sliding the card it said, do you want to tip.... I punched no
Them some other place... same thing 
Asking for tip is getting out of control 
It is to the point that people are getting 
Tired of seeing tipping signs.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

mbd said:


> Asking for tip is getting out of control
> It is to the point that people are getting
> Tired of seeing tipping signs.


So freaking true! ?


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Okay so you just went way, way out of your way to return something or help a pax out in some extraordinary way and they had the nerve to not even tip you for your unselfish deed. Lets hear some really good examples, please...and thank you!


 forget about tips, man. Most paxholes don't pay tips no matter what you do. Tipper always tip so don't do extra work if you don't wanna do. You will get occasionally get unexpected a big tips. Don't get stressed for couple dollars. Be yourself.


----------



## applesvt (Dec 14, 2017)

I do feel that it would be nice to get them, if i provided good service. When I do get one I'm genuinely grateful. Situations where one would generally, _almost _expect them would be after a 1.5 hour trip, loading and unloading luggage and being as polite as possible.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

with Lyft I give passengers nearly 24 hours before the ability to rate them expires. No tip = 3 Stars so we don't match again. It's nothing personal, but I have to mitigate cheap customers. Anyone who tips gets rated 5. Drivers have so few tools to do our job better. After 5 years, Ubers rating system has very little value. Unless they're a 4.6, or below a 4.5, it's not generally a good indicator of the trip.

My worst example of someone not tipping was a 3 1/2 hour drive from Houston to Louisiana. Zero tip. And we got along wonderfully. Stopped and ate a meal together. They didn't tip, so I reported them as rude through the Uber platform.

People who you think will tip rarely do. People who you think will not often do. Driving has changed my perception of cultural differences. I've been doing this for 5 years, 4.99 rating.


----------



## Philly215 (Feb 5, 2019)

That’s why I refuse to do more than what’s necessary. My job is to provide friendly environment for passengers and take them from A to B safely. I’ll load luggages when needed. That’s it. I still receive tips. I learned the hard way when I was a newborn deer in the ridesharing world.


----------

